# Fishfinder/GPS suggestions



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey guys I mostly bass fish but at times I fish Canada and troll for saugeyes. Right now I have a Lowrance X96 on the trolling motor and a el cheapo eagle at the console of my Nitro. I'd like to get something I can get a topo map in and still read it as well. I'm looking to stay around 500-600 bucks. Any suggestions on a unit that will help me fish new water and help my chances? I mainly am looking for Lowrance or Hummingbird Units.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I picked up a Humminbird 597ci hd DI combo about a month ago... Have only had it on the water for a few hours, but its a hell of a unit so far. It comes with a stock map (no topo lines), but has an SD card slot for upgraded maps.

http://store.humminbird.com/products/415571/597ci_HD_DI_Combo

If you search around, you can find them a bit cheaper.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

You can get a HB 788CI in that price range.


----------

